# Black Creek



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I went mullet fishing for the first time wednesday to black creek. We got to "nancy's" right before daylight. Got them baited up and went to snatching. We left by 1 with our limit. Got them home cleaned them and had fresh smoked mullet for supper :chef: I also couldn't stop catching these little things that looked like bream, but weren't? Do yall know what they were? Sorry i don't have any pics.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Where they pinfish


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Might be? Their fins are really pointy and they are colored kinda like a ****** pin.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I suspect they were pin fish. http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/baitfish-profiles/pinfish.html 

You apparently were in the well known mullet hole where Nancys Cut meets Mitchell River. It's not unusual to see 8 or 10 boats "bumper to bumpter" at this spot.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep that's the aggravating thing! I probably caught a 100 of them no joke. I was catching the 2 at the time.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep we were the first boat there. Later the boats piled in, but not everyone was catching them. Not to brag or anything because it was probably beginners luck, but everyone was starring at us because they weren't catching anything. We did give the guys beside us some fish because we were over limit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like yall had a blast good ol treble hooks


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Good report, did you bait with dogfood?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah rough and tough dogfood 16% and 21%


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Skiff, wonder if they could be baited shallow enough to throw a cast net on-em.:thumbup:


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

or shoot them with a bow? anyone ever do that


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah now that the choctawhatchee river is low my buddies walk down the sand bars shooting their bows. They've had luck with some mullet doing that, and they have also went down to morrison springs bowfishing.


----------

